# Pinot Noir Salt



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think I need to try this.

https://jacobsensalt.com/collections/k-o-s-h-e-r/products/oregon-pinot-noir-flake-salt


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know what I think that hah.


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 25, 2017)

Somebody call Paul Giamatti. I'm not shiggering any f'ing merlot salt!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgDwiCP0PTA[/ame]







Boatboy24 said:


> I think I need to try this.


----------



## tjgaul (Apr 25, 2017)

$12 for 3.3 oz . . . kind of goes against the grain of making cheap (albeit quality) wine at home. I think I will choose to drink my Pinot Noir while I eat my economically seasoned steak.


----------



## stickman (Apr 25, 2017)

One wrong move and you might lose a finger with that knife.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 25, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgDwiCP0PTA



Show-off. He may be able to cut the meat but did he cook it? I doubt it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgDwiCP0PTA



I don't care how you applied it, Mike. Just tell us how it tasted.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2017)

What? 

I thought that is how everyone on this site put their salt on things........


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 25, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I think I need to try this.
> 
> https://jacobsensalt.com/collections/k-o-s-h-e-r/products/oregon-pinot-noir-flake-salt



http://www.wellpreserved.ca/how-to-make-wine-salt-recipe/

http://verilymag.com/2014/10/diy-infused-salts

http://www.gavethat.com/2013/09/diy-infused-salts.html#.Uyie_a1dX_E


If you make some I will absolutely volunteer to try it out for you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jericurl said:


> http://www.wellpreserved.ca/how-to-make-wine-salt-recipe/
> 
> http://verilymag.com/2014/10/diy-infused-salts
> 
> ...



Did I read that first recipe correctly - reduce 1 bottle of wine down to 1 Tbsp? :<


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 25, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Did I read that first recipe correctly - reduce 1 bottle of wine down to 1 Tbsp? :<



Yep! That's why I volunteer to taste yours rather than make my own, lol!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jericurl said:


> Yep! That's why I volunteer to taste yours rather than make my own, lol!



May just be cheaper to buy the commercial stuff at $4 an ounce.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> What?
> 
> I thought that is how everyone on this site put their salt on things........



Well it will be now! I also need to sharpen my knives a bit...

#saltbae


----------



## jburtner (Apr 26, 2017)

Might as well reduce six gallons down to 1/4c thick syrup and dry that out to however much powder and use that as a spice on it's own. A little salt may help powderize it but sounds like an excellent seasoning for meats and such. 

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2017)

That is a "Tomahawk Steak" as they call them. Did anyone else notice the texture of the meat when being cut? It looked more like (very well done) baby back rib meat that had been cooked until it was ready to fall off the bone. 

That seems to be *way* overcooked for a ribeye steak to me! He has another video where he is pulling out the bones from a ginormous rack o ribs and of course again they are completely free of any meat as he just twist and slides the bone out.



ceeaton said:


> Show-off. He may be able to cut the meat but did he cook it? I doubt it.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> That is a "Tomahawk Steak" as they call them. Did anyone else notice the texture of the meat when being cut? It looked more like (very well done) baby back rib meat that had been cooked until it was ready to fall off the bone.
> 
> That seems to be *way* overcooked for a ribeye steak to me! He has another video where he is pulling out the bones from a ginormous rack o ribs and of course again they are completely free of any meat as he just twist and slides the bone out.



Unless the light is wrong, I would also say the meat is very well done. The large crevasses in the meat remind me of the burnt end I do when I cook a London broil as the "girls" like it well done and the "boys" like it medium rare.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree that in that video that Mike posted, that steak looks like it may be well done. However, I watched a bunch of viral #saltbae videos, and it is clear that overdone is NOT this guy's MO. Check out, for example:

https://youtu.be/vDkyD-xgb78?t=240


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2017)

Wine salt?? 

That is just plain wrong! 

I feel the same queasiness as when the wife demands a bottle of wine in order to make wine jelly!


----------

